# With the First pick in the 2003 NBA Draft, the New York Knicks select LeBron James



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

New York will win the draft lottery. I just have this wierd feeling. If not New York, then Chicago (which I would be extremely happy about). But I know the knicks will "luck out."


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Lets see what happen at 8:00 pm.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsDynasty2004</b>!
> New York will win the draft lottery. I just have this wierd feeling. If not New York, then Chicago (which I would be extremely happy about). But I know the knicks will "luck out."


It would really be a building block for the Knicks, and they've been bad the past couple of years. I would actually be happy to see them land Lebron.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

No way the gift of the first pick will either go to Memphis to thank Jerry West, or to Miami to get Riley back on his feet.

Do you guys realize there is a chance the Grizzlies can get the number 1 & 2 pick, it's pretty slim but how cool would that be. They will have 27 no matter what

(I think the pick they recieved via trade from Houston is unprotected correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Lets see what happen at 8:00 pm.


That's the best answer, no more speculations, no more guessing, just wait and see.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

dont the knicks have like 5 percent chance......they aint winnin this is between toronto, cleveland, denver


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

houston didnt have the best chance either last year look at them. i want detroit to get it even though it wont happen just to have a team in the east that could match the west.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> houston didnt have the best chance either last year look at them. i want detroit to get it even though it wont happen just to have a team in the east that could match the west.


it's impossible for the pistons to get the #1 pick because their lotto pick is top 1 protected by the team that gave it to them :yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

new york is where i want lebron the LEAST by far. it's unlikely that he ends up there thankfully (i was fully expecting them to tank this season) but there's always a chance.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Denver/LA is where I want him least. I'm hoping it's an eastern conference team.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol that was funny, the dude from Cleveland showed the LeBron James Cavaliers jersey after the lottery


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> With the First pick in the 2003 NBA Draft, the New York Knicks select LeBron James


So much for that!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> So much for that!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!


Don't cry dry your eyes and here comes your mother with those two little guys!


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> New York will win the draft lottery. I just have this wierd feeling. If not New York, then Chicago (which I would be extremely happy about). But I know the knicks will "luck out."


There is no conspiracy theory. When the Knicks first won the lottery they won 24 games and were the second worst team. Golden State and Indiana finished with 22 wins. It is not a surprise if a team who is third in lottery probabilities wins the draft. The team which finished 3rd worst in standings have gotten the number 1 more times than any other position.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't cry dry your eyes and here comes your mother with those two little guys!


Wow, I don't see too many Doug E. Fresh references these days.


----------

